# Vecchio Portatile

## Vetto

ciao a tutti

appena reggistrato   fresco di Giornata , un grande saluto a tutti.

ho riesumato dalla sofitta un vecchio PC

un portatile che ha una memoria ram di 8MB ed un HD di 560 MA

sto cercando un sistema operativo un po piu meglio di windows 3.1 da istallarci sopra 

mi hanno consigliato che con  Gentoo potrei risolvere il problema

premetto che il PC e dotato solo di lettore  floppy, credo che Basti..!

altrimenti se  e possibile potrei smontare l'HD  mettero vicino ad un altro PC caricarci il sistema e poi rimontarlo sul portatile

sempre che cio non influisca..??????

cosa poco probbabile

----------

## Vetto

mi hanno riferito che in giro si potrebbe trovare

qualche vecchia versione di Gentoo su floppy,

mi potreste indicare se e possibile dove e come scaricarla...grazie.!

----------

## djinnZ

personalmente mi muoverei verso bsd. Ti serve una versione di linux troppo vecchia per trovarla nei repository gentoo.

Oppure android, le limitazioni sono maggiori di quelle di un attuale sistema embedded.

Di sicuro devi staccare il disco e lavorare da un altro pc.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

imho ti conviene orientarti su robe tipo tinycore, puppi linux, ma in generale penso che ti dovrai armare di santa pazienza e tante tante prove a mano.

----------

## randomaze

 *Vetto wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> un portatile che ha una memoria ram di 8MB ed un HD di 560 MA
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Personalmente con quei requisti (immagino che il processore sia un qualcosa compreso tra Pentium/133 e 486 DX2/66) lo metterei in un museo... a occhio e croce risale al 1994.

Ti posso dire (per esperienza) che il kernel 2.0 funziona egregiamente e così una serie di programmi a linea di comando, ma non sono per nulla convinto che un kernel più recente qualcosa di più recente possa funzionare decentemente con soli 8M di RAM.

Io punterei su FreeDOS, Se vuoi comunque linux IMHO ti conviene la Slackware 3.0 o giù di li, se la trovi dovrebbe essere già pronta ad essere installata su floppy (una 30a come minimo).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> altrimenti se  e possibile potrei smontare l'HD  mettero vicino ad un altro PC caricarci il sistema e poi rimontarlo sul portatile
> 
> 

 

Non ricordo gli standard dei portatili a quel tempo, ma forse é possibile. Ma non lo farei per la paura di bruciare qualcosa... all'epoca l'UltraDMA era l'ultimo ritrovato tecnologico e chissà con quali finezze era implementato.

----------

## djinnZ

Qualche tempo fa ho recuperato un pc del genere per alcuni programmi di provenienza "archeologica" (dichiarazioni di dieci anni fa), con quell'altro.

All'epoca un poco tutti i produttori utilizzavano normalissimi hd pata che con un normale adattatore usb puoi gestire con facilità ma... sui connettori sata mettevano dei connettori proprietari difficili da smontare (e da rimontare soprattutto) ed ormai assolutamente introvabili. Necessita la massima cautela.

Ribadisco che un tentativo con android lo si potrebbe fare.

@randomaze: più che 2.0 andrei sul 2.2, va più che bene e non smadonni per iptables.

----------

